# New to Boating on the Kalamazoo River



## T-Dogg81 (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a boat recently and I would like to get it out next weekend before I have to put it away for the year. I wanted to fish the Kalamazoo(either launch at Allegan Dam or in Saugatuck) My question is would it be worthwhile fishing now for salmon,steel, ect or is it too late in the year to do well? Any help that you could give me would be great.

Tom


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

A little early for steel, about peak for kings.

If you like your prop, there are much safer places to fish. I know the K-zoo well enough to run wide open in the dark, and still go through a prop about every other year. Logs move, sand bars shift, water heaters (yes I drilled a #@$#@ water heater) show up.....


----------



## T-Dogg81 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. You mentioned that there are safer spots to fish, are these other spots at least as good as the K-Zoo? Lastly with your prop, you may want to try a Piranha Prop. You can replace the blades if you break one, it only costs about $15 for a new blade. I have one and I love it.

Tom


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Lower Grand or St. Joe. Nice and deep, no junk, catch the steel coming through and it can be pretty good.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

As FBD stated, the Grand and Joe are good places to fish. If you fish the Grand, don't leave the motor in the locked position.


----------

